# Conway championship links Sunday 2nd November



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello all,

A few of us are heading out next Sunday, if you want to join us:-

Liverbirdie
Lincoln quaker
Huds
Odvan

Birchy
Danny OT

Probably around 11.00, if anyone else is game.:thup:

LB


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 25, 2014)

Take it theres tee times available :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Take it theres tee times available :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes,checked this time.:thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 27, 2014)

Would love to join you but have got other stuff on this Sunday. If you're lucky you may get to see Amy Boulden practicing as she was when we were there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Would love to join you but have got other stuff on this Sunday. If you're lucky you may get to see Amy Boulden practicing as she was when we were there a few weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

If it's as good as what I've heard, I'm sure we'll be back again.

Huds, Danny, Glyn, Matt. Monies all received, with thanks.

I've booked four in only for now at 11.40 and 11.49, as I'm going to have to wait until later in the week, as my back is in agony at the moment. Hopefully I'll be ok though.

Birchy is still a possible, and whether anyone else joins us is still open.

We should be getting there for an hour or so before, as we'll leave a bit early, as you never know with the A55 into Wales.

Anyone else interested, let me know, it's Â£33 each.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks an absolutely stunning course, and full membership for Â£615.00?????
Enjoy the day
:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Looks an absolutely stunning course, and full membership for Â£615.00?????
Enjoy the day
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

They have a country membership and a "2nd club" membership of Â£440/Â£310. 

It's only just over an hour away from me, and I asked some of mates if they fancied that. Even if we only played there 2-3 times a month it might be worth it, 3 of us in a car.

Their reciprocals are all top end NW and midlands courses as well, so would have had the benefit of that also. Check the reciprocals


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Their reciprocals are all top end NW and midlands courses as well, so would have had the benefit of that also. Check the reciprocals
		
Click to expand...

that's a pretty impressive list for Â£20 a go.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 29, 2014)

Â£310 for 2nd club membership ?
You still looking at this LB ?
Might be interested.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2014)

Only thing that puts me off is no comps.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking forward to this now, The forecast for Sunday looks good. A bit of a breeze but sunny.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Only thing that puts me off is no comps.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh mate,I'm thinking it'd be somewhere in good nick year round.
Like Pete says though,would be a fair cost in fuel unless there's 3/4 of you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			that's a pretty impressive list for Â£20 a go.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it - you could even play the local courses during the week, in the summer, which also adds to your benefits:-

Wallasey Golf Club 0151-638-3888      *** great course ***
Beau Desert Golf Club 01543-422626  *** brilliant course ***
Prestbury Golf Club 01625-828242     haven't played it
Shifnal Golf Club 01952-460330         haven't played it
Macdonald Portal Hotel, Golf and Spa 01829-734160 *** Good courses ***
West Lancs Golf Club 0151-924-5662  *** great course ***
Delamere Forest Golf Club 01606-883800 (Option 2) *** great course ***
Sandiway Golf Club 01606 883247   haven't played it
Heswall Golf Club 0151 342 1237     *** good course ***
Fairhaven Golf Club 01253736741    *** goat track  ***

The above are priced at Â£20.00 per visit.

The one below is priced at Â£25.00 per visit

St. Annes Old Links 01253-722432 haven't played it

All the above are in addition to local arrangements in place with

Vale of Llangollen Golf Club 01978-860040 *** good course ***
Llanymynech Golf Club 01691-830983       *** good course ***
Maesdu 01492 876450                             *** ok course ***
North Wales 01492 875325                       *** ok course *** 
Abergele 01745 824035                             haven't played it
Penmaenmawr 01492 623330                    haven't played it

Which are all priced at Â£15.00 per visit.


*** IMHO ***


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Â£310 for 2nd club membership ?
You still looking at this LB ?
Might be interested.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of it, but I'm going to see what else gets shaken from the tree this year, first.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Isn't it - you could even play the local courses during the week, in the summer, which also adds to your benefits:-

Wallasey Golf Club 0151-638-3888      *** great course ***
Beau Desert Golf Club 01543-422626  *** brilliant course ***
Prestbury Golf Club 01625-828242     haven't played it
Shifnal Golf Club 01952-460330         haven't played it
Macdonald Portal Hotel, Golf and Spa 01829-734160 *** Good courses ***
West Lancs Golf Club 0151-924-5662  *** great course ***
Delamere Forest Golf Club 01606-883800 (Option 2) *** great course ***
Sandiway Golf Club 01606 883247   haven't played it
Heswall Golf Club 0151 342 1237     *** good course ***
Fairhaven Golf Club 01253736741    *** goat track  ***

The above are priced at Â£20.00 per visit.

The one below is priced at Â£25.00 per visit

St. Annes Old Links 01253-722432 haven't played it

All the above are in addition to local arrangements in place with

Vale of Llangollen Golf Club 01978-860040 *** good course ***
Llanymynech Golf Club 01691-830983       *** good course ***
Maesdu 01492 876450                             *** ok course ***
North Wales 01492 875325                       *** ok course *** 
Abergele 01745 824035                             haven't played it
Penmaenmawr 01492 623330                    haven't played it

Which are all priced at Â£15.00 per visit.


*** IMHO ***
		
Click to expand...

Must be in the same group for reciprocals as my goat track . Although think we get some more than this, Sandiway is meant to be very good.

Adds a lot to your membership really, I'm planning to use them a lot more next year.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was thinking of it, but I'm going to see what else gets shaken from the tree this year, first.
		
Click to expand...

Looks a good deal that tbh, plenty of options involved with it as well.

Might have a look next year once I get settled in with the new job, will be able to offset some fuel costs with that I reckon.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 29, 2014)

You need to find out if your entitled to the reciprocal's with the 2nd club membership. It might be the country membership that you get it.   

Also if you do country membership can you play in comps there? I know you cant enter if its a 2nd club membership.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			They have a country membership and a "2nd club" membership of Â£440/Â£310. 

*It's only just over an hour away from me, and I asked some of mates if they fancied that. Even if we only played there 2-3 times a month it might be worth it, 3 of us in a car.*

Click to expand...

You wouldn't be alone either as plenty travel over the border every Saturday to play in the comps.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You need to find out if your entitled to the reciprocal's with the 2nd club membership. It might be the country membership that you get it.   

Also if you do country membership can you play in comps there? I know you cant enter if its a 2nd club membership.
		
Click to expand...

Its all on their website, cant go in the comps, but can have the reciprocals for being a 2nd club, but not for the country membership.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 29, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Looking forward to this now, The forecast for Sunday looks good. A bit of a breeze but sunny.
		
Click to expand...

Wrap up well as it gets damn cold when the sun drops down behind Conwy Mountain (about 1pm).


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 29, 2014)

Conwy also seems to have its own climate.

I've played there in excellent conditions when its been frozen solid here.

You just have get there.

For anyone who hasn't played it its fairly open up to around 14.

Then the gorse comes into play on the last few holes.


----------

